# Why don't guys like to dance?



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Why is it that the majority of men don't like to dance?


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind dancing, but I would look like an absolute fool by attempting the act.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I like to dance, but only if there is enough alcohol involved. 

All guys look like fools when they dance. Even if they're good at it.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

banjerbanjo said:


> All guys look like fools when they dance. Even if they're good at it.


Well, I had a group of girls dancing with me when I went to a school dance in 6th grade, so maybe I'm doing something right? :lol


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

I dance around at work if i'm feeling good & the right music is playing. It's pretty private out there especially in the a.m. 
I'd like to at a club but really don't want to be a spectacle on stage unless I know what I'm doing & practiced up. The couple times I tried it I felt like an idiot & was told I was to tense. Gee whiz on a stage in a crowd surrounded by a bigger crowd of folks looking, pointing & giggling.
It was always frowned upon to be a wallflower yet how do you learn if you can't observe & who wants to get out there & look a fool.

Now they FINALLY have some vids that show some club dance moves to where you have a idea of some cool stuff to do & all & can get comfortable without being on display I might go to a club again & get out there. I wish this kind of crap was around decades ago. Or had somebody to show me some stuff privately. That's my take on it anyway. Who wants to figure things out in front of a big audience.

I could live without it to though. No huge compulsion to go put on a show.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

A, B and C. D too if I'm drunk enough and the right song comes on.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Because i suck at it. 

Yeah, i can already imagine my 6"1 frame stumbling through the dance floor, legs everywhere, making a fool out of myself.

So me dancing... NO WAY.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have no experience with dancing


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't answer for guys at large and I can't agree or disagree that that "the majority of men" don't like to dance, but I generally don't feel any natural inclination to full-body movement when listening to music. As for why not, I could just as easily ask from my perspective why anyone would. That's just the state of things. I'll nod my head and so on, but that never progresses to a level of sophistication or involvement that would generally be considered a dance.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

max4225 said:


> I like some slow dancing.


ditto other than that i cant dance


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Probably because they don't want to look like a fool in front of their friends. That being said, I don't mind dancing.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.lloydianaspects.co.uk/evolve/menwont.html

"If what I have written is all true, then surely men would love dancing, as it is an opportunity to show off to the ladies, and attract mates. No. In any population of men, half the men will be above average at dancing, half will be below average. There is nothing to be gained from advertising to the world that one is below average. Half of all men will shy away from dancing, therefore. Men who are only slightly better than average will risk dancing badly on a bad day, and might not have practised or learned enough of the current cultural dance forms, and so will also be very reluctant to dance. If all the below average men danced not at all, then the worst of the above average would be the worst dancers on the dance floor. It is only the very good dancers who will benefit from dancing. They will enjoy dancing, because they have evolved to get a kick out of dancing well. Men will have inherited from their male ancestors a terror of dancing badly."

My question is why do women try to get you to dance when they know you aren't an outward, dancing kind of guy? I guess it's a disappointment to women. They try to get me in and I'm not into it at all. I will kind of dance to old soul hits in private, though. That may be part of the problem, actually -- I sure as hell do not want to dance to music I don't like, which is what is playing 90% of the time when people are dancing. Even then, I still probably don't want to dance.


----------



## crutch (May 9, 2009)

It doesn't come naturally, and usually results in just a lot of uncoordinated flailing around.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really want to learn but would LOVE to go with a girlfriend or something to classes and do all sorts. learning on my own wouldn't work though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Dancing with the Stars here in the United States is kind of showing that ballroom dance can be manly.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i know many guys who like to dance


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't dance since i'm rarely comfortable enough to do so without being tense and awkward, and i'm horrible at it. Plus very little music actually makes me want to dance anyway..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like good dancers I find it intriguing, I myself can't dance at all.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm told I dance good when I'm drunk. If I'm not drunk I'm all tense and look robotic. I'm rarely drunk hence I rarely dance.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I like to. :blush


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never had anyone to dance with, but I think I would really like dancing


----------



## Ericisme (May 8, 2009)

They do it cuz they're afraid to look lame. It's all about being cool with men. Ditch their friend for a cooler friend, leave their girlfriend to hang out with the guys, swearing, acting cool, etc. That's all it is, looking cool. Society and the media always show dancing as a lame thing for guys to do. 

Although I never ever danced in my life, I'd love to do it if I had somebody to dance with.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I usually never dance (except maybe when I'm alone). I was the best man in a friend's wedding and so I had to dance at the reception. I took a few lessons just so I wouldn't look like a complete fool. It was actually kind of fun, but I only know how to dance the waltz, ramba, and some very basic swing.

I can't dance to popular club music though. I'd be lost. The dancing most people do at parties or clubs is hardly even dancing. It is more like sex with clothes on. Talk about intimidating.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't dance because I suck at it and I also just don't like it, though I don't think it is silly. This brings back painful memories of when I was forced to square dance at my elementary school for music class, and news people were there to broadcast it, ugh.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> I don't dance because I suck at it and I also just don't like it, though I don't think it is silly. This brings back painful memories of when I was forced to square dance at my elementary school for music class, and news people were there to broadcast it, ugh.


Ugh! Every year from grade 3-8 we had to do square dancing in gym class. I wonder who thinks that's a good idea?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i hate that i can't dance. last night i saw king khan & BBQ and they are awesome and their music is like a perfect combo of garage and kind of doo-***, meant to be dancable and everyone near me WAS dancing but i still couldn't really do it. i move a bit but not enough to consider dancing like others. i just look so awkward. i always also have my purse on my arm which kind of holds me back.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it looks stupid


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Ugh! Every year from grade 3-8 we had to do square dancing in gym class. I wonder who thinks that's a good idea?


what I would like to know is who thought it was a good idea to have it broadcast on TV one day.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

kenny87 said:


> I don't dance because I suck at it and I also just don't like it, though I don't think it is silly. This brings back painful memories of when I was forced to square dance at my elementary school for music class, and news people were there to broadcast it, ugh.


This reminds me of some plays we had to do in elementary school. I felt like a fool and tried to hide behind the other kids. Until now, I was thinking my social anxiety pretty much started in high school, but this has reminded me that I had signs of it as early as kindergarten.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I wasn't as shy way back then, but I was more angry at being forced to do something stupid. Come to think of it, my sex drive kicked in really late so back then I really hated the forced dancing cause it meant I had to dance with girls, I didn't like it. I actually didn't find interest in females till 6th grade, and I thought that was a normal age, until I learn all kinds of little kids, even my 5 year old cousin has "girlfriends" or so they say.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Personally dancing doesn't hold any appeal to me. (Well, unless it's a woman dancing naked and there is a brass pole involved -- I certainly can't argue with that.:lol) I can't imagine ever dancing unless I was coerced into it by a woman and she'd have to have some stunning powers to talk me into it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

It's a cultural thing. For some reason, middle america (or what you would deem as White Anglo-Saxon Protestant) does not emphasize it with cultural significance. In other places they do, like the Caribbean with Salsa, Reggeae; Italians with Tarantellas, Germans, Greeks, and so on. It is very important to be able to dance. If you can't, or refuse to, then you look like you are turning your back on your heritage/nationality. Middle Americans don't have that kind of social expectations. I remember when my sister had her 10th Birthday party at my grandparents' house in Peru. She invited her entire 5th grade class, and all of them were out on the floor dancing salsa.

I never saw that with my 5th grade class in Canada...


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Ugh! Every year from grade 3-8 we had to do square dancing in gym class. I wonder who thinks that's a good idea?


One year when I was in elementary school our gym teacher decided that the whole school had to learn how to dance the BUNNY HOP (one of the most embarrassing dances ever). We spent weeks practicing it and then had to perform it in the school parking lot, I think the local newspaper came and took pictures. It was humiliating.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

fern said:


> One year when I was in elementary school our gym teacher decided that the whole school had to learn how to dance the BUNNY HOP (one of the most embarrassing dances ever). We spent weeks practicing it and then had to perform it in the school parking lot, I think the local newspaper came and took pictures. It was humiliating.


Oh my God, I did that embarrassing dance in kindergarten too.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its a mixture of sucking at it and looking silly.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably a combination of the first two...

I don't ever want to dance in my life, I'll look like a complete idiot.
I can't even imagine it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like showing off.........


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I like dancing - especially after a beer or two. I don't know that I'm particularly good at it, though.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dancing is totally awesome, but it's also a pretty heavily gendered activity. Dudes generally aren't supposed to enjoy dancing, and there's often a social stigma tied to breaking those expectations. Static gender roles are really stupid!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

They made us do the penguin and square dance in primary.
And the worst was when they made us dance with one another, with the hand holding.

Needless to say, I'm scarred for life.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

lolololol,,,, didn't dace since 3rd grade,,, *Vanilla Ice old days...... I'm really getting old ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk,,,, *


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

It's pointless. If I'm going to be moving my feet around, they should at least have an objective - e.g. walking somewhere. What's the point in standing in place and bouncing up and down like a fool? :mum


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My best guy friend is the best dancer ever


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I simply refuse to dance.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I used to really enjoy dancing, until I lost my mojo (edit: balls). I was never any good, but that's not what it's about.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oh rats I'll be back. :lurk


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

dancing provokes me too much anxiety, so it isn't exactly fun for me


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I guess they fear looking silly. A lot of guys try to look 'content' or 'cool'. That or they just don't like dancing in general.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I personally picture myself looking ridiculous dancing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I do. I can get my groove on.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I used to really enjoy dancing,* until I lost my mojo (edit: balls)*.


Excuse me? Untill you _lost your balls!?_


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Also I would suggest that men not liking dancing is just one of those things like women not liking Call of Duty


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Do guys really not like to dance? I can understand why most SASers don't enjoy it. But I never thought that men in general disliked it. This is news to me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Excuse me? Untill you _lost your balls!?_


I used their enormous gyroscopic momentum to propel myself around the dancefloor, until "cotton eye Joe" came along and then... well, let's just say there's a 'vas deferens' between me and the next guy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I used their enormous gyroscopic momentum to propel myself around the dancefloor, until "cotton eye Joe" came along and then... well, let's just say there's a 'vas deferens' between me and the next guy.


Oh my god :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I do really enjoy dancing, I just learned that I'm cack at it. Through the words of others, and lamely now I only break it out on the specialist (drunkenest:roll) of occasions.

I'm all in, or all out, no casual shuffles, just balls to the wall making shapes. I don't have a lot of moves/practice so entirely my fault, and something I'm likely to regret later in life.

I know a lot of guys who can dance well, and they have the best time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I just am not a good dancer. At all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I dance, just not well.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to dance. It's one of the few times when I can express myself without feeling completely awkward.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

I like to dance, I'm doing it but I tell you I do not have the moves  And it's great fun with someone around


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I like to dance


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is it that people like to dance? It eludes me cause the whole idea is weird and sounds horrible to me. Except maybe dance where there are specific steps taught that you repeat. Then everyone knows what comes next and it turns in to an artistic form instead of randomness that may or may not be appealing to anyone and seems to have no point.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think dancing is boring.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd like to, but I'm always afraid to look silly as I have zero experience. 
Although if it's just me and the mirror, then oh dear, sure I dance.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Most men like myself just look like ridiculous fools when attempting to "dance". It's painful to try, painful for others to watch, and most likely humiliating, I think that just about covers it.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I dance at trance shows/raves. Everyone does and everyone is just there for fun and because they all love the same music.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

I physically can't. I just get so self-conscious and anxious, I just go stiff. It amazes me that people can actually dance to music.. All I can do is nod my head and tap my feet.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't find it fun.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like to...




when I'm home alone.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Akane said:


> Why is it that people like to dance? It eludes me cause the whole idea is weird and sounds horrible to me. Except maybe dance where there are specific steps taught that you repeat. Then everyone knows what comes next and it turns in to an artistic form instead of randomness that may or may not be appealing to anyone and seems to have no point.


This is how I feel. I've been doing choreographed dance ever since I was little and I absolutely love it. But I feel very uncomfortable dancing at a club. My friends never understand why I can't dance socially.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

if they're good enough they won't think it looks silly


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I think that they are too embarrassed to because they think it's "for girls" . (To be fair, the vast majority of people who take up dancing are female). As a consequence, they don't get "into it" when they do dance and therefore they generally look terrible at it .


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it would make me feel anxious. Maybe if I was just with people I know, I might be able to try. I have a feeling I'd look stupid, but it wouldn't be so bad if I were with family or a group of friends. I wouldn't want to try dancing and look stupid in front of a bunch of strangers, though.:um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I kind of like to dance, but only when I'm alone.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not any good, but I'd love to learn how. I've considered taking dance classes, but I'd be too intimidated to go and take a dance class alone. SA owns my life, like usual :|


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MaidMarian said:


> Why is it that the majority of men don't like to dance?


Does playing Dance Central 2 on the xbox count?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I love to dance and every once in awhile, a girl asks me if I could teach her bf how to dance..


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I like to dance, very much :yes


----------

